
Cloudflare acquired an old Sun Microsystems slogan and I’m feeling nostalgic - jgrahamc
https://thenextweb.com/dd/2019/07/11/cloudflare-acquired-an-old-sun-microsystems-slogan-and-im-feeling-nostalgic/
======
mtmail
Those looking for the slogan:

"Earlier today, Cloudflare announced it had acquired the rights to the phrase
“the network is the computer.”"

